# Is deck stain toxic?



## adamdeck (Apr 11, 2017)

Hello my name is Adam and I own and operate a deck cleaning company in Cincinnati OH. I have done this now for 15 years. I always knew there could be some risk of breathing in these deck stains. I am hoping someone can shed some light on this topic. I have a baby now and i am more concerned about this.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Well they certainly can't help you. Read the MSDS data sheets, protect yourself and carry on.


----------



## SectorSecurity (Nov 26, 2013)

It likely gives proper use instructions right on the can.

My guess is since it's applied outside in a well vented area that unless you have been huffing the can you are likely ok

Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

It depends on what state you're in. 


_____________


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Msds


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

If you're just cleaning them I'd be more concerned about what you're cleaning off and with what chemicals.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

I'm more concerned he's licking deck boards....


----------



## SectorSecurity (Nov 26, 2013)

Californiadecks said:


> It depends on what state you're in.
> 
> 
> _____________


This translates to your fine as long as you aren't in California.

If you are then it likely requires a license to apply deck stain

Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Btw....congrats on the new kid!!


----------



## JamieAnn (Jul 29, 2017)

Perhaps you could consider whether something like this might be appropriate: 
3M Paint and Pesticide Respirator – N95, NIOSH Approved
http://www.northerntool.com/shop/to...MIz7KP3oGw1QIVCoppCh3WUQSdEAQYAiABEgIiyPD_BwE


----------

